# Nipple Trip



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

Headed out yesterday toward the nipple. Picked up two Bonita around the timber holes and bottom fished for a few and all that was there were those pesky endangered trigger fish..... Started the troll north of the nipple headed toward the 131 hole and then toward the elbow. Not much going on very few flyers and we had a hook up on a horse ballyhoo (only thing half hitch had in stock) and blue and white skirt. I believe it was a small marlin, angler said it jumped 3 times, i saw it once and it was on a small 30 reel and we never slowed it down spooled us before we could clear lines and chase after him. We are learning and it was fun, only third time out trolling in the blue water......


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey beats sitting at home and starring at the four walls.


----------



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

It was great nice seeing a ballyhoo you rig get hit when you're new to it. I've drug probably 6 ballyhoo total in my life, that i've rigged, and it feels good to know they look good enough for a hookup.


----------

